# Cat clawed my lip and drew blood



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I put this where most people read because I am freaked out form other people's experiences. Blanco got me good with two puncture claw marks in the lip. I immediately put alcohol on them and held an alcohol dipped cotton to them to stop the bleeding. Is that enough?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would _drink_ some alcohol, too (but not that stuff).

You know. Just to be safe. :grin:


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Good idea!


----------



## imuneekru (May 27, 2015)

I wouldn't be too concerned... bleeding cleans out the wound naturally. If it feels warm or tender, disinfect like a normal wound. 

My kitties have clawed my lip too, and it healed quickly. I would be more concerned if it was a wild animal that potentially had something contagious.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Blanco is like a wild animal and goes outside and eats animals all the time. He was vaccinated last year but I skipped this year because of reading that the vaccines can stay in their system longer. Was going to do it again next year. I think I had an easier time raising my kids then worrying about these cats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

See what happens after midnight tonight. If you can't see your reflection in the mirror, you get an urge to sleep in one of the boxes your cats hang out in, or you feel the urge to apply for a job at a blood bank, I'd start worrying.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

The only thing I could add is ice. 
Sip of wine, ice, sip of wine, ice, sip of wine......
Sooner or later it will all go away.:wiggle


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

*LA flower market uses rescued cats to keep rats away*

Cats rescued from shelters are hired for rodent patrol - LA Times

I plan to read this to Blanco - his next stop if he doesn't stop biting and scratching me.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If you see any pink streaking extending away from either of the puncture wounds, get thee to the ER.

Just sayin' ...

Laurie


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

my older cat Lala sometime leaves a claw mark after a "play" and i have a immediate reaction and wound get swollen like a mosquito bite. but it gets better the next day so i dont usually worry about it xD


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What is going on today. I have Blanco locked in for the night with patio screen door allowing air in. A loud plane went by and then some loud noise - not a sonic boom. Both cats freak but Blanco was on my lap and I had shorts on. He freaked and now I have scratches and small chunks on skin missing from my leg- plenty of blood. The funny thing is a couple of hours ago I went in my back bathroom where the kitty door is and saw red blood on the floor in a few places. I was worried about Blanco. Now I realize it was my lip bleeding from before. I need armour! Sorry Blanco go away, you are not laying on my lap!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Mama is sweetheart but she had a devil son!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh gosh, what a terrible day for you, COA. 
I always get scratches from Maya, but never as bad as the ones you describe. I'd keep a first aid kit handy with antiseptic, ointments, and plenty if gauze and band aids fully stocked if I were in your shoes.

How is your lip? Ugh, it must hurt to eat or smile...poor you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

laurief said:


> If you see any pink streaking extending away from either of the puncture wounds, get thee to the ER.
> 
> Just sayin' ...
> 
> Laurie


COA,
In all seriousness...what Laurie says here! If your lip really starts swelling, or you feel like a fever is coming on...
Since Blanco does go outside, and hunt...
Bites are the worst...BUT, claw punctures, and scratches, run a very close second, for all the germs they carry...
And there is a sickness called "Cat Scratch Fever"! It's real, and can be serious! 
If there's any doubt, go to the Doctor!
(((HUGS))) What a day you've had!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, he didn't claw you deep, did he? I'd be more concerned if he did. Hope it's not the case, though. Another thought...are you on any blood thinner meds like baby aspirin, warfarin or other drugs?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

You poor thing...you're getting shredded! Amelia scratches and bites me as a kitten will, but they are pretty superficial. I sure would caution you to be wary of any deep bites that may occur, though. I once got a pasteurella infection from a cat bite and was in the hospital on iv antibiotics as my hand swelled up like a boxing glove and then it extended up my arm.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I will caution you here that there is a cultural difference between America and Britain but we have nine cats - some of whom are indoors / outdoors and some indoors only (and that's not counting the farm cats who lie with our horses). 

Thankfully, neither of us, in more years of cat ownership than we care we care to mention, have ever visited the doctor or ER / A & E with a cat related injury although we have both spent time there in relation to injuries from horses and dogs.... and in one instance - A SHEEP!!! LOL! We live in Wales where there are far more sheep than people. 

Six weeks ago we had an incident which could have been nasty involving a new bull but that thankfully didn't ("Randy" when when we were moving the cows away from him).

I have a permanent scar on my lip from one of our friendliest cats and Chris has an inch and a half long scar on the arm from a cat we were "baby-sitting" the grand-chilldren and their cats when one cat jumped from one arm of the sofa to another and missed.

Horrendous infections
can happen after this sort of injury and you should keep an eye on it - in total agreement here with others - but God willing, you won't even have to think about it. 

We have a gorgeous cat with feline hyperthesia syndrome and she has (despite being a total sweetie) caused quite a few scratches over time. 

Hope all all turns well for you.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you and this forum has been so educational about so many things and the possibilities of infection are one of them. So far all looks pretty good. The lip wasn't too bad just like pin pricks but bled a lot. The leg is yucky but all drying up already. I was crazy with the alcohol on it. I have to admit I am a little leary of Blanco at the moment. I know I will keep him in starting tonight if I can because of July 4 but honestly, not so sure I want him on my lap.


----------

